# guide to hybernation



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can give me a little more detailed info on hybernation attempts. I know that the stomach will be cold, unresponsive, and slightly wobbly. But how cold is to cold? Is this like just not warm? Do hedgehogs try to get under stuff to get warmer and roll into a tight ball? 

And while I am asking, when they get hot I know they lay flat out. I was wondering if a hedgehog is laying on it's side slighlty and in in a slight C shape out in the open if this constitutes the begining of being too hot. Is laying on the stomach and legs splayed out is the common and most noticeable way to tell? 

I am just trying to get a visual on what each is like to know what to watch out for. I know that if one or the other does occur I more than likely would know something isn't right but I just like to be prepared. I'm a little worrywart! :roll:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a thread that Nancy wrote about hibernation attempts: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7474
Hope you find everything you need.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

In a full hibernation attempt hedgie is in a quilled up unresponsive ball. They radiate cold. It's almost hard to believe that anything that feels that cold is still alive. 

If they are too cool and heading towards an attempt, they will not eat much, be unsteady on their feet and their belly cool. 

Being too hot they do splat out. 

Hedgehogs often sleep on their side in a loose C. Laying out in the open often signals illness but it depends on the circumstances. A baby in a new home laying out in the open is fairly common until they figure out where they want to sleep. Whenever a hedgie lays in the open it's time to start monitoring him closely. Count kibble to ensure he is eating and watch for fecal and urine output.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, I really like that thread. That helped me a great deal. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Nancy, thanks for replying. I just read your post about hibernation. My hedgie is a baby and she was staying in her igloo and then after a couple of days moved under a blanket. Just in the last day or two has she started to lay out in the open. I have caught her twice like that on the same day but she did get under the covers with me and when i put her back I made sure to put her under the blanket and I think she stayed. Do I still have reason to be concerned? 

As I said before I am trying to get a visual to be able to judge better for myself. I wonder if my thoughts on this are accurate or if I am worrying and jumping to conclusions because she is not doing her normal sleep patterns.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She's probably fine. What type of heat source do you use? Perhaps she does find it too warm in the igloo. 

Babies can be weird about sleeping, especially in the early weeks of a new home. As long as she is eating well and her poop and urine looks normal, she is probably just working out where she wants to sleep. Just keep monitoring her.


----------



## Quillatron (Aug 19, 2009)

I keep my hedgehog downstairs where its a little cooler with my chinchillas. I keep a heater inside her little igloo with her blanket wrapped in her fuzzy bed. I know she's defiantly warm in there but what can i do about the rest of the cage?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know much about Chinchillas but have heard that they are kept in cool environments, because of this it is probably way to cool to keep them in the same room because the heat and cold would be battling each other. What's the cage temperature? The recommended range is 73-78F. What kinda heating does the Igloo have? What can happen when you just heat the sleeping area like that is it makes the rest of the cage feel even cooler which can trigger hibernation attempts when they leave the area or cause inactivity cause they don't want to leave. It's best to have a digital thermometer and a heating set up so that you can ensure the entire cage is kept with in the range. Some of the main heating people use on here is CHE set up, space heater, or heating the entire room.

You may already have some of the stuff mentioned above but I wanted to make sure to give you the information in case you didn't. Hope this helps


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I am using a CHE and find that the temp varies throughout the enclosure. It varies from 72 to 77 degrees. I just got the che last night so I want to make sure I am doing the right thing with it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you using a thermostat to control it?


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

nikki said:


> Are you using a thermostat to control it?


Yes, I have a thermostat.


----------



## Quillatron (Aug 19, 2009)

I actually use this: http://www.petco.com/product/5108/Z...ers.aspx?Ntt=heating rock&OneResultRedirect=1 & it works really well. I know its not really recommended but I've had no problems with it. When I take her out her cage shes not cold or lethargic or anything. She uncurls after about 30 seconds & does her thing. I put another rock in the outside of her igloo but i don't think that'll do much....


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There was a hedgehog here a year or so ago who had one of those rocks and ended up with low-temperature burns all over his body and actually died from the burns. Low-temp burns happen when something "warm" is layed on or against, and it heats the skin, not enough to hurt at the time, but damages the skin over time. Because it doesn't hurt the animal doesn't move away, but in time the skin and underlying tissue is so damaged that is sloughs off and infection sets in.


----------



## Quillatron (Aug 19, 2009)

nikki said:


> There was a hedgehog here a year or so ago who had one of those rocks and ended up with low-temperature burns all over his body and actually died from the burns. Low-temp burns happen when something "warm" is layed on or against, and it heats the skin, not enough to hurt at the time, but damages the skin over time. Because it doesn't hurt the animal doesn't move away, but in time the skin and underlying tissue is so damaged that is sloughs off and infection sets in.


WHAT??!?!?!


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, I have a thermostat the Zilla 500 I think it is. The temp seems to always hover at 70. I did not know that putting the main heat over the sleeping area could cause the rest of the cage to appear cooler for her and make her hibernate. I do know that the other side is probably lower than 70 but i didn't think it had anything to do with the sleeping area. Could the igloo really be that hot when the thermometer on top of it reads around 70? I am quite confused about all of this, if you can't tell.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quillatron said:


> I actually use this: http://www.petco.com/product/5108/Z...ers.aspx?Ntt=heating rock&OneResultRedirect=1 & it works really well. I know its not really recommended but I've had no problems with it. When I take her out her cage shes not cold or lethargic or anything. She uncurls after about 30 seconds & does her thing. I put another rock in the outside of her igloo but i don't think that'll do much....





nikki said:


> There was a hedgehog here a year or so ago who had one of those rocks and ended up with low-temperature burns all over his body and actually died from the burns. Low-temp burns happen when something "warm" is layed on or against, and it heats the skin, not enough to hurt at the time, but damages the skin over time. Because it doesn't hurt the animal doesn't move away, but in time the skin and underlying tissue is so damaged that is sloughs off and infection sets in.





> WHAT??!?!?!


You state you know its not really recommended....
And then you sound surprised when you find out its harmful. Please, everyone, research before purchasing heating items for your hedgie. It matters.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Stickers said:


> Yes, I have a thermostat the Zilla 500 I think it is. The temp seems to always hover at 70. I did not know that putting the main heat over the sleeping area could cause the rest of the cage to appear cooler for her and make her hibernate. I do know that the other side is probably lower than 70 but i didn't think it had anything to do with the sleeping area. Could the igloo really be that hot when the thermometer on top of it reads around 70? I am quite confused about all of this, if you can't tell.


What temperature are you setting the thermostat to?


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I set the thermostat right at 75. Is this not what I was supposed to do?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Is the red light turning off when it reaches 70F? If so, maybe the numbers on the thermostat are just not accurate. You might want to try and set it for a higher temperature, say 80, and see if it gets warmer.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

No, it doesn't turn off at 70. Do you know what else it could be? Or should I still turn it to 80 and see what happens?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd give it a shot.  Maybe the reading on the thermostat is just not accurate and that will fix the problem.


----------



## Quillatron (Aug 19, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> Quillatron said:
> 
> 
> > I actually use this: http://www.petco.com/product/5108/Z...ers.aspx?Ntt=heating rock&OneResultRedirect=1 & it works really well. I know its not really recommended but I've had no problems with it. When I take her out her cage shes not cold or lethargic or anything. She uncurls after about 30 seconds & does her thing. I put another rock in the outside of her igloo but i don't think that'll do much....
> ...


Well she doesnt lean against it. Its on the outside of her blanket.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank ya'll for all of the advise. I went out and bought another CHE and set it up. Everything works fine now. The one CHE isn't struggling to maintain the temp which allows the thermostat to turn on and off now. SO it does work thankfully. Like I said though thanks bunches.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad it's working out.


----------

